

How Someone Outside the USA Could Start a Kickstarter Campaign - mlguenther
http://www.guenthertax.com/blog/2012/08/how-someone-outside-the-usa-could-start-a-kickstarter-campaign/

======
glasshouse
Kickstarter doesn't allow non-US campaigns. Better use Indiegogo
(www.indiegogo.com). Anyone anywhere can make and contribute to a campaign.

